# Ideas for the most self-sustaining humidor?



## C.Scott (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi all, I have a cabin/vacation home up in the mountains, and I really want to leave a humidor up there so that I (or visitors) can have a good selection of smokes without having to remember to bring any up there, and also just because I think it could look nice. The problem is that I can go up to 6 months at a time without ever going up there. The second problem is that it's quite dry up at that elevation, and the third problem is that in the winter it drops below freezing temperatures indoors, because we don't run the heaters while nobody is there.

For the humidor, I would like to use my spare 50-count desktop, glass-top humidor, but I'm open to other options. A wineador and a coolerdor aren't really viable options, because there isn't enough space for it. For the humidifier, I have a spare Cigar Oasis I can use, but I'm a little worried that it'll run dry before I can get a chance to refill it, so maybe I can take out the foam and fill it with something else so it will hold more water? I've heard of people taking the foam out and filling the whole reservoir with distilled water. For the temperature issue, I thought about using a heating pad underneath the humidor that only turns on if the humidor drops below, say, 50 degrees, but I'm also a little worried about the fire hazard of doing that. Cooling is not an issue, by the way, as it will likely never get above 75 indoors.

So, I was wondering, what suggestions any of you outside-the-box thinkers might have for an extreme-conditions, low-maintenance humidor?


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I bought an Ammodor last year and have yet to recharge the Bovedas in it. Since it is metal construction, you need not worry about expansion or contraction from temp variance affecting your seal. The seal on the ammo canister is as close to truly "airtight" as you can get, and they're lined with Spanish cedar. Here is a link.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Active humidification in 50-count with glass top is asking for trouble left unattended for 6-months. Best case scenario would be a small tupperdor, even thought that should be opened once a month to allow fresh air exchange. Otherwise grab a handful of sticks the 2 times a year you go to the cabin.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

^ what David said. For 6 months you really need an airtight solution, which would be a tupperdor. Not really nice to look at though.


----------



## C.Scott (Mar 28, 2014)

Ya that's the problem, neither a tupperdor nor an ammodor look particularly nice, but maybe the best solution is to store them in a tupperdor while I'm gone, and move them into a regular display humidor upon my arrival. The only downside is the humidor would need to be re-seasoned every time, unless I kept it seasoned somehow... maybe by filling the whole thing with a crapload of beads while it's empty.


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

+1 for the tupperdor. My Boveda packs stayed perfect all winter.


----------



## cgrlvr (Oct 30, 2011)

Keep the humidor in an airtight container along with the sticks, with a bunch of 65 Bovedas or beads. Take it out when you get to the cabin. Just a thought.


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

Overstock your humidor with Bovedas. If you are using a humidor, don't use a glass top as they are prone to leaking. I would suggest something like this :

Cheap Humidors Princeton Ebony 130 Count Cigar Humidor

Season it using 84% Boveda packs (x4 Packs) for 2 weeks or use HumiCare seasoning wipes (Humi-Care Seasoning Wipes - 4-Pack (#1723952) - CigarBid.com) 
One or two packs can get you buy or stock up for reseasoning.

Then buy ~10-15 69% or 65% Boveda packs and put them in it. That size humidor would be fine with 3-4 packs for about 3-5 months and if you use more packs it won't hurt anything and it will keep your humidor holding steady as long as you season it well.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

cgrlvr said:


> Keep the humidor in an airtight container along with the sticks, with a bunch of 65 Bovedas or beads. Take it out when you get to the cabin. Just a thought.


That's a good idea. There is a "How do You Winterize Your Humidor" thread where the guy said he put his entire humi in a large "feezer" bag because it wouldn't maintain humidity.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...d-you-winterize-your-humidor.html#post3990658


----------



## C.Scott (Mar 28, 2014)

Great ideas, I think a combination of a ton of boveda packs plus putting the humidor in a sealed container during long-term storage is probably my best bet. Any thoughts on the freezing-temperature proble,? should I just not worry about it, or should I be doing something to keep them above freezing? It's not like I'll be storing tons of expensive cigars or anything, but I still don't want them getting damaged if I can avoid it.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I bought an Ammodor last year and have yet to recharge the Bovedas in it. Since it is metal construction, you need not worry about expansion or contraction from temp variance affecting your seal. The seal on the ammo canister is as close to truly "airtight" as you can get, and they're lined with Spanish cedar. Here is a link.


This^

I have an even cheaper model; it's just a 50 cal ammo can with a couple scraps of Spanish cedar tossed in.

I have 1 lonely Boveda pack maintaining the thing and it never seems to go down. I highly doubt you'd ever have to worry about a Boveda freezing since they are made of a saturated salt solution and as you know, salt water doesn't freeze. This could easily be verified however, by just tossing one in a chest freezer overnight.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

So, based on the observation that you are trying to add some panache to your cabin by having a humidor sitting on a coffee table here is what I would do. I would buy a tupperware that fits inside your humidor that way you have a better chance of keeping your sticks humidified, but you still have the look of a humidor to class up your joint. Get some Bovedas or a 65 HF tube and a piece of cedar for the tupperdor and you got it covered. i have not added water to this one since I set it up a few months ago still reading 65.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

The only true solution would be to bring your cigars when you go. Air tight containers would work for RH but the freezing temps could be a problem for any type of humidifier.

Besides, if your guests know there is a properly seasoned way to store their cigars when visiting, you might experience a new cigar. Afterall, you will be providing the atmosphere.


----------



## C.Scott (Mar 28, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> So, based on the observation that you are trying to add some panache to your cabin by having a humidor sitting on a coffee table here is what I would do. I would buy a tupperware that fits inside your humidor that way you have a better chance of keeping your sticks humidified, but you still have the look of a humidor to class up your joint. Get some Bovedas or a 65 HF tube and a piece of cedar for the tupperdor and you got it covered. i have not added water to this one since I set it up a few months ago still reading 65.


Sold! This is my favorite solution so far, and I think I can live with a tupperware living inside the humidor. I'm still a little worried about freezing temps, but I'll just make sure I don't store anything in there that i REALLY care about during the winter months. Thanks!


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> The only true solution would be to bring your cigars when you go. Air tight containers would work for RH but the freezing temps could be a problem for any type of humidifier.
> 
> Besides, if your guests know there is a properly seasoned way to store their cigars when visiting, you might experience a new cigar. Afterall, you will be providing the atmosphere.


Actually, the only true solution is to custom build a self sustaining environment complete with monthly air exchange logic and a large reservoir of distilled water for an active humidification system. 

Run it off a deep cycle battery with a solar panel and let it go. Woof.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

elricfate said:


> Actually, the only true solution is to custom build a self sustaining environment complete with monthly air exchange logic and a large reservoir of distilled water for an active humidification system.
> 
> Run it off a deep cycle battery with a solar panel and let it go. Woof.


Solar power, yes!! A walkin would be nice as long as it had climate control :smile:


----------



## C.Scott (Mar 28, 2014)

elricfate said:


> Actually, the only true solution is to custom build a self sustaining environment complete with monthly air exchange logic and a large reservoir of distilled water for an active humidification system.
> 
> Run it off a deep cycle battery with a solar panel and let it go. Woof.


Challenge accepted!!


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

C.Scott said:


> Challenge accepted!!


Just spitballin' here, but it would require at least two servos, an arduino, a deep cycle battery, a solar panel to trickle charge the battery for the momentary draws, two smallish fans, and something like a cigar oasis (with a gallon of distilled water piped in like you find in pet dishes, via a silicone tube, so that it auto refills as it gets low) or something you can build with an acrylic box, logic controller, intake and output fans, and a medium for evaporation.

Then there's the box you're putting it all into that will act as the humidor. You could get away with an old dead mini fridge if you can find one for free, or you could get fancy and make it into an igloo cooler, or cheap and user a sealing large tupperware type container (bigger would be better). Stick some spanish cedar in there, and use some filter media over the servo controlled louvres for the vents to keep out pests... and there it is.


----------



## C.Scott (Mar 28, 2014)

elricfate said:


> ...or something you can build with an acrylic box, logic controller, intake and output fans, and a medium for evaporation...


You just described my wineador


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

C.Scott said:


> You just described my wineador


Hah. Well there you go. Just don't forget the extra reservoir volume. Gravity fed should be fine.

osnap. I forgot to add insulation if you're using the tupperware thing. The cooler should be okay so long as it doesn't get too cold while you're out.


----------

